
How the ‘insecurity of things’ creates the next wave of security opportunities - tdrnd
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/26/how-the-insecurity-of-things-creates-the-next-wave-of-security-opportunities/
======
ovt
I believe Bret Victor said in a talk that we don't see civil rights violations
and think, "Oh good, an opportunity"

